

Peridot – the highly extensible, highly enjoyable, PHP testing framework - scaturr
http://peridot-php.github.io/

======
leftnode
Thanks for releasing your hard work!

I know this isn't exactly the same as PHPUnit or Behat, but you're going to
have a difficult time convincing developers to move away from those.

No developer is going to convert an existing PHPUnit test suite to this, but
some information on the page about why I should use this instead of (addition
to?) PHPUnit on my next project would be great.

~~~
scaturr
Thanks for your feedback!

PHPUnit is an awesome tool (I even started
[https://github.com/brianium/paratest](https://github.com/brianium/paratest)
to get a little more out of it). Behat is equally awesome.

However we wanted something that was a little easier to extend, in a variety
of ways. We spend a lot of time writing JavaScript tests with Mocha and
Jasmine for JS apps that consume our PHP APIs, and we really enjoy that style
of testing.

This is our way of bringing that style to PHP, and we think its a great tool
for new codebases.

Thanks again for the comment :)

